# Tinted Mirrors as Background



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anybody made an aquarium, or seen one, the rear glass being smoky dark mirror?

I was the glass shop the other day and saw this tinted mirror. Mirrors generally are troublesome backgrounds for two reasons, it affects certain fishes like the betta stressfully, and it also shows up all the algae on it. I don’t think the dark tinted mirror would do either.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

its a novel idea theres one way to find out. Try It!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I intend to. Just need some feedbacks before I do.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The problem with mirror glass is that it is nearly permanent. If you don't like the mirror effect it will be a lot of work to scrape off the mirror coatings. Paint has the advantage of being easy to scrape off. If you just add a piece of the mirror glass as a removable background you might be able to test it out well enough.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> The problem with mirror glass is that it is nearly permanent. If you don't like the mirror effect it will be a lot of work to scrape off the mirror coatings. Paint has the advantage of being easy to scrape off. If you just add a piece of the mirror glass as a removable background you might be able to test it out well enough.


Right! I will now go ahead and just put a tinted mirror behind one of my aquariums. Thankyou.

I have 2 ways of doing it right against the rear glass or a variable distance from it. No spacers, spacers of different thickness, and scotch tape. Let me experiment.

Thankyou again, you have set me in the correct direction again.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah, go ahead and give it a try. tell us later on your findings!


----------

